
Tesla shorts threaten to cause car accidents to discredit Tesla - IndrekR
https://electrek.co/2019/04/20/tesla-shorts-threaten-accidents-restraining-order/
======
camjohnson26
Headline is misleading. 2 random Twitter users made jokes that skabooshka
should help with the FSD test by creating random events for the car to react
to, it wasn’t a serious suggestion. People say crazy things on Twitter.

~~~
dayaz36
Except someone actually tried to cause an accident. Employees had to call the
police and Tesla was granted a restraining order against him. This wasn't just
"jokes on twitter"

